# Coolstance Copra - why do you feed it?



## chestnuttyy (22 November 2014)

Went into my local feedstore today and was chatting to the owner who recommended my horse might be suited to Coolstance Copra as he has a tendency to be highly strung and rather difficult. I've had a browse online and the thing that concerns me most is that it seems to be used for horses that need to put weight on and being that my TB is constantly fat, this sort of put me off.

Would love to hear of anyone's exleriences, especially whether it's suitable for Mr Fat & Fizzy!

Thanks


----------



## Auslander (22 November 2014)

I feed it - for condition without fizz, but if you don't need to ut condition on, I'm not sure why they would recommend it. It's high oil, so good for joints, coat, skin etc, which is why I feed it to my senile delinquents.

My fat little warmblood only has 1/4 scoop (soaked weight) once a day, and he is extremely well covered, despite living out in just a lightweight rug.


----------



## criso (22 November 2014)

I feed it as a source of slow release energy and protein. Its mineral profile really suits where I am  which is incredibly high in calcium, I am limited in what I can feed as want to avoid Sugarbeet and Alfalfa.  I have 2 tbs one  who needs help keeping weight and one who is a good doer who gets less.  

What would you feed it instead of?


----------



## PolarSkye (22 November 2014)

For condition.  It's not heating at all - and having a total stresshead for a horse, I wouldn't be feeding anything heating . . . but it does put on condition like nobody's business.  Love it.

P


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2014)

It's a good feedstuff but very high in phosphorous so make sure you give adequate calcium and without adequate calcium that is not bound to phos the body will leach calcium from bones. Not recommended for young horses but ok for mature horses as long as you've taken the calcium into consideration. Just a little warning I remembered when I was considering it for my foal where calc: phos ratio is most important.


----------



## Feival (22 November 2014)

My 22yo ISP and my 6yo cob both get it along side forage mix. It's a good supplement carrier and benefits coat, joints etc.


----------



## criso (22 November 2014)

tallyho! said:



			It's a good feedstuff but very high in phosphorous so make sure you give adequate calcium and without adequate calcium that is not bound to phos the body will leach calcium from bones.
		
Click to expand...

Or in my case it means you don't have to feed a big scoop of phosphorous which is very unpalatable to Mr Fussy Tb.  

Not done the maths but if you were feeding it alongside calcium rich foods like sugarbeet or alfalfa would it balance out.


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2014)

criso said:



			Or in my case it means you don't have to feed a big scoop of phosphorous which is very unpalatable to Mr Fussy Tb.  

Not done the maths but if you were feeding it alongside calcium rich foods like sugarbeet or alfalfa would it balance out.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it would criso, and it would def suit your mineral profile. I played it safe and stuck with micronised linseed instead


----------



## chestnuttyy (22 November 2014)

criso said:



			I feed it as a source of slow release energy and protein. Its mineral profile really suits where I am  which is incredibly high in calcium, I am limited in what I can feed as want to avoid Sugarbeet and Alfalfa.  I have 2 tbs one  who needs help keeping weight and one who is a good doer who gets less.  

What would you feed it instead of?
		
Click to expand...

He currently has Mollichaff calmer and fast fibre, with a multivit supplement, little scoop linseed and his calmer. I can't feed anything with Alfa in it and Mollichaff was the lowest molasses chaff I could find, but was today told it goes through such an awful processing method that it could be hurting his stomach and contributing to stupid behaviour. I find feeding my horse a constant battle between fatness and horrible behaviour!


----------



## criso (22 November 2014)

I think the problem when you've got an issue and you are feeding two feeds that are made up of many ingredients, it's very difficult to unpick what is causing a problem.  That is why I went back to straights in the end, I was having issues with allergies (which turned not to be food related) but I never went back to mixes.

You could add a little copra to something like a plain straw or hay chop, although it's conditioning a little goes a long way, it helps disguise supplements as long as your horse is not one that doesn't like it and it has good levels of proteins and some key amino acids.

Also worth mentioning that before I realised how high the calcium was in the  area I had issues with unmolassed sugarbeet.  In another area with phosphorous and magnesium supplemented he was fine on it.  It's one of the main ingredients of FF.


----------



## amandaco2 (22 November 2014)

I feed it for coat and condition. Works great. I feed with soaked oats, pro balance.


----------



## chestnuttyy (22 November 2014)

criso said:



			I think the problem when you've got an issue and you are feeding two feeds that are made up of many ingredients, it's very difficult to unpick what is causing a problem.  That is why I went back to straights in the end, I was having issues with allergies (which turned not to be food related) but I never went back to mixes.

You could add a little copra to something like a plain straw or hay chop, although it's conditioning a little goes a long way, it helps disguise supplements as long as your horse is not one that doesn't like it and it has good levels of proteins and some key amino acids.

Also worth mentioning that before I realised how high the calcium was in the  area I had issues with unmolassed sugarbeet.  In another area with phosphorous and magnesium supplemented he was fine on it.  It's one of the main ingredients of FF.
		
Click to expand...

So am I likely to be better off feeding just fast fibre and knocking the Mollichaff on the head?


----------



## LynH (22 November 2014)

I tried it but none of mine would eat it and the feed store I bought it from said it was a common problem as it has a strong smell and taste.


----------



## criso (22 November 2014)

chestnuttyy said:



			So am I likely to be better off feeding just fast fibre and knocking the Mollichaff on the head?
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily - both are feeds that contain many ingredients any of which could be a problem, not going to say one is better than the other as both contain things I would personally not choose.


----------



## Leo Walker (22 November 2014)

I feed it with soaked oats and a mineral balancer to my fat cob. He gets about an eggcup full. Its great for mixing his supplements in, and it will last me literally forever!


----------

